# Price of CM Gemini II S524 Cooler in India?



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2011)

*Prices of CM Gemini II S524 & Hyper 212 EVO Coolers in India?*

Hi,

I am from Hyderabad.I like to know the price of CM Gemini II S524 & Hyper 212 EVO CPU Coolers in India.Any help is greatly appreciated! 
I want to buy The HYPER Cooler as soon as possible.


----------



## Ayuclack (Nov 2, 2011)

Hyper 212 Evo Is Not available Till Yet and Gemini Costs Around 1.5K


----------

